# Arctic snow plows



## copandplower (Feb 2, 2002)

This question was posted by ChicagoSnow back in June with only 2 responses so I would like to see if anyone can offer more insight. Ive been seeing a lot of Arctic snow plows lately. (orange mold board with "Arctic" printed on the front) Has any of you used this plow? Any feedback would be apreciated.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I have seen a few. On the website it looks like they are using Meyer powerpacks. Look to be very well built plows though.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

*Arctic plows * 

Arctic plows are Canadian made and based out of London Ontario. They are probably the most common plow in my area.
The pumps they use are monarch pumps, very reliable IMO. I have used one and found them very similar to a Western. They are very well built, made out of 10 gauge steel (most plows are 11 gauge steel). The only thing is their steel plows are not as tall as other plows. Their steel plows are 27'' tall, however their poly plows are 29'' tall. I would definitly recomend these plows to anyone. I would have gotten one if I hadn't got such a good deal on my Western. Also Arctic plows are around a thousand dollars cheaper for me, being Canadian made. This is a big selling factor to me and IMO your not sacrificing anything even though their cheaper to buy. Here is a link to their websitehttp://www.arcticsnowplows.com/

I love these plows


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Have seen quite a few around here,a lot are installed on new trucks from the dealer because of there cheap price.Good plows though,never seen many problems.Most all I have ever seen are equipped with monarch hydros,which are very simple and reliable.My only concern would be dealer support and parts availablity.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a 8 ft older Arctic that I bought used for my back-up truck. I have had it about 5 years years but only had to use it about 4 times when my main truck went down. The plow seems solid enough and very reliable but it has the a pair of toggle switches on the control instead of a joystick, which I find very hard to get use to. Maybe if I used it all the time I would get use to it. I would consider buying one for my next plow because of the lower price but I would make sure it had the joystick control. I seen Arctic "Plow Partner" backplow on thier website, Has anyone used one of these? I wonder how they compare to Daniels backplow.

Razor


----------



## butter (Nov 12, 2001)

I have an 8ftpoly Artic with the wings to create a box plow. Love the plow and have no complaints. I have owned it for 2 years now and no problems at all. My buddy has an Artic 8ftpoly and has had no problems the 3 years he has had it. I have always used Myers, and i will be more than happy to buy another, as $1000 cheaper and no problems. I bought it in Burlington where I plow and they are on call during a storm if u need something. I have the touch pad controller, but, might give the joystick a try if anything goes wrong with this one. Anybody looking at getting an Artic plow should not be leary about them as they are built as strong if not stronger than any plow i have seen or run personally.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I had a 7.5 Arctic a few years back, it was a full trip, with underhood hydraulics ( electric), plow itself and frame was stronger then a Meyers I had, and it was one of the best for stacking snow.

Bill


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/Thydraulics.htm

The second powerpack m673f looks very much like a Meyer E47 and the touchpad control looks similiar as well.

Not that I have a problem with the tried and true Meyer pack.


----------



## jkkalbers (Mar 29, 2002)

I have 2- 8' arctics in use had 4 but the trucks ended up in the dump and the plows are used for parts. All of them are at least 25 years old and they are very strong plows they all have the toggles, makes for tired fingers after 20 hrs. I think the motor on every pump has been replaced once other than that, structurally they've barely been touched in 25 years. Worst problem is getting parts. the 2 I have in use will probably be gone in 5 years once the trucks they are on go to the dump the plows will too.


----------

